# RO questions



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

what product do you guys use or what methods to remineralize?
please describe in best detail, trying to find a method that will work for me.

And opinions on this system? https://www.chewy.com/aquatic-life-ro-buddie-four-stage/dp/146155


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

bump...


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

pretty good deal.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

mistergreen said:


> pretty good deal.


I was thinking the same, now to find out which ways to remineralize...

i heard if u EI dose u dont have to remineralize it, is this true?


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

1.CaCO3 to desired KH.
2.NilocG GH booster to desired GH

The system you picked just so happens to have connectors that I don't like.
The price is right though.
You could use it in bathtub.
Get a connector to remove shower head and connect hose.
If something does leak it is contained.
Fill up a Brute can on wheels.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

DutchMuch said:


> I was thinking the same, now to find out which ways to remineralize...
> 
> i heard if u EI dose u dont have to remineralize it, is this true?


No, it isn't true. The EI method, like any other method, starts with water with a GH and KH that are in the range that is adequate for plants and fish. EI does recommend small dosages of GH booster at water changes, to keep enough magnesium in the water for the plants. But, that doesn't mean ignoring the lack of other minerals due to using RO/DI water.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

You can mix tap water into the RO water to get the desired Param.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

hoppycalif said:


> No, it isn't true. The EI method, like any other method, starts with water with a GH and KH that are in the range that is adequate for plants and fish.


Hoppy is correct, I neglected to mention this point.

KH can target .5 - 1.0dKH
GH could be between 4-8dGH depending on how you dose/WC's


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> 1.CaCO3 to desired KH.
> 2.NilocG GH booster to desired GH
> 
> The system you picked just so happens to have connectors that I don't like.
> ...


Was hoping you would reply-

Will use those products, anything u recommend is what ill use.

So when i get the RO ill buy that to
and yes planned a brute can as well  good stuff.

Appreciate the help, also, out of curiosity- how come you do not like the connectors? cheaply made? maybe i could modify them somehow.


----------



## EdWiser (Apr 16, 2018)

That is the smallest Ro unit you can get. Not a fan due to the fact it isn’t easy to service. The standard Ro/Di mounting is much easier to change out the cartridges. As one grows in the hobby you learn you want to Ro membranes and two Di 
The problem that drives the use of Ro systems is that the water in many communities changes during the coarse of a year. Example with all the rain this year water companies have had to set up their use of chemicals to handle it. 
A well maintained Ro/Di system keeps you base water the same thru out the year.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

DutchMuch said:


> Appreciate the help, also, out of curiosity- how come you do not like the connectors? cheaply made? maybe i could modify them somehow.


Never been a fan of the hose connectors with the extra clips, that's all.

Regarding two DI cartridges etc...
You've not mentioned your water parameters that will go through the RO unit.

Add a manual flush valve kit @ least.
Purge/flush before you begin saving the water produced and at the end of run flush again.

When it comes time to replace all of your cartridges it could be cheaper to buy another unit as the same price point.
But I don't know what replacements cost for this style unit.


----------



## WilliamBowman (Feb 15, 2020)

Aquatic Life RO Buddie Reverse Osmosis Systems is a very simple and effective RO filter. It took me about an hour to have it mounted, purged (as per instructions) and making clean water. Hooked up to a kitchen sink faucet with a water hose adapter that I already had. Starting water is 8.5 ph and 180 ppm. Clean water come out at 5 ppm and 6.7 ph, then stabilizes within a few hours to 7.0. Perfect RO water. First run made 40 gallons in about 20 hours. I run the source water temperature at around 85F for improved flow. The mount is great; the entire filter system can be easily removed from the mount and stored away when not filtering water.


----------

